# Cyclus seat tube reamer review



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought this seat reamer a few weeks ago, and finally just tried it out. I got it and a cutter from bike tools etc.

This is what it looks like










The handle is $80, and the reamers are $50 each.

I bought this for 2 reasons. I was looking for a system that could do multiple size seat tubes (I commonly use 27.2 30.4 31.6 and 32.4) That's looking at quite a bit of money for individual reamers.

The other reason was the 27.2 reamer I had was pretty much shot.

One thing I was worried about was the short length of the cutter, they are only 1.5" long. I ordered the handle and a 27.2 to test it out.

Today I finished up a prototype frame with a paragon stainless seat tube insert (one of the seamed ones), so if there were ever a test for it, this was is.

The cutter cut though the stainless with ease, the only difficult spot was the "ring" from where the insert was welded to the seat tube, and even with that the entire cutting process only took about 3 minutes. The short cutter had no ill effects, and the few lines left in the finish (which I believe are from the stainless chips) were completely removed with a quick sand with a hand drill.

So far I am impressed, and will be ordering some more cutters. Durability is the only issue right now, time will tell.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Just get cheap adjustable reamers*

HSS Adjustable Blade Reamers - Hand Adjustable Reamers | MSCDirect.com

I have used a couple of these (one for 26.8-27.2 and one for everything bigger) for ~450 frames now. When the cutters start dulling, you can sharpen them on a bench grinder in about 5 minutes, then adjust as needed to get to the correct size again. I just weld a short piece of tubing onto the end, then stick an old handlebar through. Cheaper than an $80 handle. And yes, I've done plenty of the Paragon stainless inserts with them. Not a problem.

-Walt


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

I had one of those for a while. I didn't have much luck with it. When I got the 27.2 reamer (ice toolz I think) it was free, it was used, and it was pretty beat; but I still found it to work better than the adjustable reamer. It might just be the seamed paragon inserts that are harder to cut. I just used the last one, I am going to order some of the ones made from solid bar next time. The adjustable reamer seemed to work ok on externally butted 4130 seat tubes.

Also, I wasn't posting this up as "this tool is the best thing to buy", just putting my opinions out there in case someone was thinking about buying one. I was going in completely blind when I ordered it, I couldn't find a single post on how they worked.

Ryan


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

Walt said:


> When the cutters start dulling, you can sharpen them on a bench grinder in about 5 minutes,


I envy your steady hand.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Yep!*

Steady as a rock!

Seriously, it's easy. If you don't get every blade ground perfectly straight, the reamer will still do the job just fine. I think I have only sharpened mine maybe twice in almost 10 years anyway.

It's worth noting that I weld to the seat tube with an expander plug/heat sink and backpurge as well, so there's fairly minimal material/slag to remove.

-Walt



edoz said:


> I envy your steady hand.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

RCP FAB said:


> Also, I wasn't posting this up as "this tool is the best thing to buy", just putting my opinions out there in case someone was thinking about buying one. I was going in completely blind when I ordered it, I couldn't find a single post on how they worked.
> 
> Ryan


Every Cyclus tool I've ever used was nicer than the equivalent from anywhere else. Be satisfied in your purchase. I have an adjustable reamer with a big old tap handle to turn it and it works just fine for me. I'd imagine that the Cyclus one is a lot nicer though.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

Walt said:


> Steady as a rock!
> 
> -Walt


Gotta love a Blazing Saddles pull.


----------



## Smudgemo (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for posting this, OP. Walt is right about the cheap reamers, but I never liked using mine mostly because I worry about accidentally over-sizing the seat tube. I've got a couple of other Cyclus tools that work really well, so I'll be adding this one shortly.


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

RCP FAB said:


> Durability is the only issue right now, time will tell.


To be fair, isn't this the only issue anyway? Any cheap cutter will probably cut ok the first couple of times.

I probably cut ~20 frames with one of these before the cutter was noticeably dull. And that was taking pretty light cuts (minimal distortion). That's not long enough in my opinion. I don't think there's any magic bullet out there with stuff like that. You get what you pay for.


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting one or two of these.
Is anyone having any durability issues with these reamers?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

My cheapo adjustable is at ~600 frames and counting. And I don't even use any cutting oil to keep the powdercoaters happy!

I have a 30.9/31.6 adjustable now as well that is sharing the load, though.

-Walt


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

I have one of those cheapo adjustables, but I think it too cheapo as it dulls really quickly and that happens even on non welded tubing.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Huh. I have sharpened mine maybe 3 times in 10+ years. YMMV I guess?

-Walt


----------

